# Anyone have any valve cover venting solutions... for a 16v turbo



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

I am getting a little blow by in the turbo and I think I need to vent the valve cover... any solutions?
The turbo is a K26 freshly rebuilt. The seals should be good still. I haven't really pushed it.
Thanks yall!


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Anyone have any valve cover venting solutions... for a 16v turbo (VWeezly)*

A simple solution would be a New Beetle breather. Screws right on in place of the oil cap but it does stick up a bit due to the baffles. Otherwise you can weld the valve cover.
I opted for the NB breather and it works pretty well. I'm not a huge fan of how it looks, but it gets the job done.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have any valve cover venting solutions... for a 16v turbo (radoboy)*

Do you have a part number? I can always take it off for a show


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

part number for new beetle breather
06A 103 465


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so the block breather isn't enough?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Thanks for the part #... $48 from the dealer...

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_so the block breather isn't enough?

Doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you might want to check it for blockages/restriction.... the block is where your getting the blowby from, past your rings. If it indeed isn't enough, I agree with the Beetle oil cap suggestion, I was going to suggest drilling a hole in your cap and installing a hose fitting.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

I may do this some time though...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

take care to use some kind of baffle or a fitting like that meant to be used as a breather, in that location... otherwise, it will spew a ton of oil.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I will check the crank case breather for blockage... right now it vents to the ground. I don't think there is a blockage... but I can look. Where should I run a tube back to the block so I'm not dumping a bunch of oil from the valve cover...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

crankcase ventilation should always be either to the intake (for emissions), or to some kind of catch can, I bought mine for $20 on ebay. I'd suggest, for the sake of argument, buy a catch can anyways








I have an 8v, that is stock vented (5/8" ID) from the valve cover.... that I can confirm isn't enough for a boosted engine IMHO. I have modified the factory Carb FP blockoff plate as a breather, 5/8" ID and have it vertical "T"d to the valve cover breather, then a horizontal hose to the catch can. I _might_ have minimal oil loss with the vertical junction allowing oil to drain back into the engine, but I'm not going to hold my breath.
To have minimal oil loss through a breather, it must be baffled...
or...
saw this once on a Civic, a breather catch can with a fitting/hose on the bottom plumbed back to the engine to drain the oil back... problem, the return hose also will act as a breather trying to force air through as the oil is draining back... like blowing air back through a straw right after you took a drink


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was running the NB breather, but I'm looking into tapping the valve cover with 2 AN fittings and adding some baffles, I just have to figure out a good way to baffle them.

_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_you might want to check it for blockages/restriction.... the block is where your getting the blowby from, past your rings. If it indeed isn't enough, I agree with the Beetle oil cap suggestion, I was going to suggest drilling a hole in your cap and installing a hose fitting.


Once a vent is added on the VC, most of the blowby goes out thru the VC instead of the crank case, except for high boost when it goes out thru both.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I am running low boost. 
A catch can is use to catch the oil right... then to some how put it back into the motor? So should there be a loop back to the crank case?
What do you both mean by baffling... sorry that it's a dumb question... i'm still a learnin...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_I am running low boost. 
A catch can is use to catch the oil right... then to some how put it back into the motor? So should there be a loop back to the crank case?
What do you both mean by baffling... sorry that it's a dumb question... i'm still a learnin...


Well even at lower boost there's probably enough blow by to come thru both the crankcase and valve cover.
Catch cans could be set up to just catch the oil or drain back too. A proper drain back can is more of a oil/air separator and should be a bit more complex than a simple catch can... 
I would personally just run a catch can and empty it out every once in a while.
As for the baffles, the're basically a cover for the vent hole to prevent oil from going thru. I'm gonna do some research on valve cover baffles and post up what I can find.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

^ cool. I will look around as well. Thanks!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Well even at lower boost there's probably enough blow by to come thru both the crankcase and valve cover.
Catch cans could be set up to just catch the oil or drain back too. A proper drain back can is more of a oil/air separator and should be a bit more complex than a simple catch can... 
I would personally just run a catch can and empty it out every once in a while.
As for the baffles, the're basically a cover for the vent hole to prevent oil from going thru. I'm gonna do some research on valve cover baffles and post up what I can find.

I'm interested to see what you come up with... I've only seen the odd 16V valve cover tapped. I'm looking at doing something with mine now that it's apart for the new setup as I've always had oil leaks in the valve cover.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've been looking around and trying to get some ideas and also looking at the 16v valve cover to see where I can tap it. I'm planning to have 2 -10AN fittings and I think one of them will be beside the distributor like in the pic above and one somewhere on the opposite side. 
Ideally, I'd want them at the front side of the valve cover but space is a little tight because of the injectors, so I'm going to take off the VC and see how much space there is to work with and where.
I'm thinking of using a plate with a large surface area and a narrow gap instead of just a small baffle around the breather port.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I've been looking around as well. I am going to swing by the dealership and snag the New Beetle breather that threads into the oil cap (wish i didn't have to remove the mani for this)... somehow find a catch can... then run the valve cover breather and the crank case vent to the catch can.... with a filter on top.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The NB breather is not a bad solution, but it sits above one of the cam lobes which sprinkles oil upwards even at idle, and a lot of that oil makes it's way out of the breather when there's more pressure.


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_The NB breather is not a bad solution, but it sits above one of the cam lobes which sprinkles oil upwards even at idle, and a lot of that oil makes it's way out of the breather when there's more pressure.

I agree.
I have the NB breather setup and the intake cam lobe does sprinkle a lot of oil to my catch can.
Working on my VC too in order to cure this problem.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DavidG60)*

I made a small shield and drilled it to fit on the two screw for the cap. Then bend it in an L shape so it is above the cam lobes and clears. When you look in with the VC on, you should have about 1/4" between the VC and the shield/ baffle. No more blow by, even with high boost.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tg60dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tg60dd* »_I made a small shield and drilled it to fit on the two screw for the cap. Then bend it in an L shape so it is above the cam lobes and clears. When you look in with the VC on, you should have about 1/4" between the VC and the shield/ baffle. No more blow by, even with high boost.

Not sure i'm understanding... do you have any pics?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

here is a VC and block breather setup for you
















(fitting on the driver side goes to the block breather)


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

dayum


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm positive thats a 20v, but same basic concept as the 16v


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

So if I just drill and tap the side of the valve cover and run ... say a 10an line... to the catch can... I could be set?
If I can do that and not have to use the beetle breather... I may do it instead. Would one suffice?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

probably... just keep an eye on your oil level/catch can to see how much oil your loosing, then just keep a schedule of maintenance thereafter
oh.. and if you need any 90 degree 10-AN fittings















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4434863


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHAHA. HOLY Valve Cover Breathers!!!! 
oh wait, i see that in my garage EVERY DAY







and yes it is a 20v....
thats a 10k rpm motor.... 40+ psi if needed.
on my rabbit, i run it much simpler.... and if you need one, i will send you a beetle breather for ship/paypal only....
here is the rabbit setup. one -12 off VC and one -12 off block.
























and Weezly, i dig the body kit on the rabbit...... same one here. but we widened it about 3 inches to fit 24.5" slicks. i got it from Jarod (X_K_R_O_M_X).











_Modified by speeding-g60 at 9:27 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you and the posting of pr0n on the vortex...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so would this be like considered a threesome? (me and these two both at the same time?)


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_HAHAHA. HOLY Valve Cover Breathers!!!! 
oh wait, i see that in my garage EVERY DAY







and yes it is a 20v....
thats a 10k rpm motor.... 40+ psi if needed.
on my rabbit, i run it much simpler.... and if you need one, i will send you a beetle breather for ship/paypal only....
here is the rabbit setup. one -12 off VC and one -12 off block.


very very nice!
I'll take you up on that breather... let me know what addy you want me to send money to








Thanks!


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DavidG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DavidG60* »_
I agree.
I have the NB breather setup and the intake cam lobe does sprinkle a lot of oil to my catch can.
Working on my VC too in order to cure this problem.

I have inserted some (1/5) of this steel scrubber into the NB Breather where the pipe goes, reduces the oil passing by. Using it on the block breather also







Engine can breathe through that just fine.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ahhh... sweet idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Yea, it's a little bit ghetto, but it works








And the NB breather has an baffle inside so it can't get in to the engine.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_
very very nice!
I'll take you up on that breather... let me know what addy you want me to send money to








Thanks!


you got IM


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (editionone_16v)*

my vr6 corrado has that steel wool stuff in the valve cover. but if you guys want to see a real nice breather set up look at bmw. have at nice set up on the v8s, 540, land rover 03-05, they have oil separators that drains the oil back to the oil pan.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (editionone_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *editionone_16v* »_
I have inserted some (1/5) of this steel scrubber into the NB Breather where the pipe goes, reduces the oil passing by. Using it on the block breather also







Engine can breathe through that just fine.









Pics of steel scrubber stuffed in places...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_So if I just drill and tap the side of the valve cover and run ... say a 10an line... to the catch can... I could be set?
If I can do that and not have to use the beetle breather... I may do it instead. Would one suffice? 

the side of the valve cover is not a good idea! been there and done that. the proper way to do it is vent it off the top of the valve cover and run it to a proper (baffled catch can). i have 2 -8 lines off my valve cover unbaffled, and the block breather to -10 running to a catch can. im gonna see if i can find pics


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_my vr6 corrado has that steel wool stuff in the valve cover. but if you guys want to see a real nice breather set up look at bmw. have at nice set up on the v8s, 540, land rover 03-05, they have oil separators that drains the oil back to the oil pan.


do you really want steel wool floating around near youre valvetrain?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

I'll wait till I get my short runner to do that I think. I'll just run the beetle breather for now.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Mine


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have any valve cover venting solutions... for a 16v turbo (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_I am getting a little blow by in the turbo and I think I need to vent the valve cover... any solutions?
The turbo is a K26 freshly rebuilt. The seals should be good still. I haven't really pushed it.


Our little conversation the other day got you thinkin' !








Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_Mine 










What did you do on the inside?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Got my beetle breather on... joined the hose with the crank case vent hose... then a pipe to the ground (sorry environment). I am picking up a catch can at lunch


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

I'm off the side of the valve cover by the chain with an AN fitting. I stuffed a scootch brite pad chunk in the line to help slow down my issue. But I really need to replace my non baffled can with a baffled can and get a better breather on the can. What I have looks pretty right now, but it is form over function and I want to make it function over form. Problem is I need to pull the front of the car apart as the can is down in the rail and I seem to be to lazy to do that. I also have what I hope is a drain from the bottom of the can back to tapped AN fitting on the pan. 
It would be intersting to unhook my drain at the can and see if I get oil coming up to the can or if it does work as a drain at speed.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (20V'er)*

So far I haven't seen any oil out of my bottom tube... i've only drivin it twice since then though... so I don't know how well the beetle breather is workin. After not driving it for a day, there was alot of smoke... and then none after about 5 minutes. Hope it solved it.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

uhg... oil blowby into your combustion chamber? thats the "boost blowby" your worried about? boost blowby is combustion gasses passing past your rings into the block (can pop oil seals), "oil blowby" is worn out rings/piston walls... adding a bazillion ventilation hoses probably won't fix oil getting past your rings


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I don't think i am getting oil blow by...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_After not driving it for a day, there was alot of smoke... and then none after about 5 minutes. Hope it solved it.


thats what it sounded like


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
thats what it sounded like

It could also be bad seals or too much oil pressure to the turbo. 
I just replaced the seals though.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so that was just randomly thrown in there?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

It did smoke... not sure it was from just sitting there. And i don't think there was a whole lot... I may have been exaggerating. Today it didn't smoke at all on startup. It did a little after some boost... for about a minute. But no smoke about 5 minutes total from starting to driving.


----------



## lhasadreams (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

Hi guys,
I have a 16VG60 that has been recently built.
It is based on an 8V Rallye (1H engine code) block using the BBM kit and BBM supplied pistons.
It is running well and shows 230bhp on the dyno.
The only real problem is that it has a tendency to push oil out of the New Beetle breather that is fitted - I have it vented to a catch tank and this routed back into the boost return.
Oil is only pushed out at higher more prolonged revs.
I read with interest on this thread that some of you have fitted a baffle over the cam lobe under the NB breather - has anyone got any more details on this and some pics ?
Also I see that some have used side and top tappings into the cam cover - which have been the more successful ? Anyone got any more pics of one of these setup on the inside as well - it appears that a baffle will be needed as well, what have you guys used ?
Sorry for all the questions !!
Cheers,
Ade


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lhasadreams)*

bumo... any more pics?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lhasadreams)*

I was reading a (high end quality stuff) build thread on a 20V 5cyl where the guy went thru a couple different set ups before solving the oil/breather problem.
he put the crank case breather routed to the side of the valve cover, then used two vents top middle of valve cover to catch can. Most of the oil coming out of the block collects in the head and doesnt come out of the breather hoses.









I think a catch can that drains back into block is a needed component to really solving this issue.


_Quote, originally posted by *lhasadreams* »_ I see that some have used side and top tappings into the cam cover - which have been the more successful ?
Cheers,
Ade

the top middle seems to be the choice of top builders.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have placement pics of a catch can on a mk1?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Im building a catch can and res for the radiator to put on the passenger side frame rail. I will have some pics up in my build thread in the next few days (need something to do while I wait for parts). Or better yet if you bring the surly you can come and see it yourself


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

you can see where mines set up at on the drivers tower... granted its a mk2 

















two -10 valve cover breathers along the back, and a -somethinghuge tapped into the stock 1.8l 16v metal baffle box on the block... 

hasnt been run yet, but im hopin itll be enough flow, and that the catch can will hold enough oil! still room to add the beetle breather, but was hoping to avoid that


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

So I have a 12AN out from my valve cover (thanks chuck!) and I think this spot will work for the catch can...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Is this location too low? 

It is just below the IC piping on the Drivers side....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> hasnt been run yet, but im hopin itll be enough flow, and that the catch can will hold enough oil! still room to add the beetle breather, but was hoping to avoid that


 
started this thing the other day... looks like theres a lot of air flow from those 3 points even without a lot of load on the engine. :beer:


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome! Should I move mine up? I have one 12AN off the valve cover and one line from the crank case. I am pretty sure it will be fine. I am just not sure of the location of the can.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

looks ok to me. 

one advantage to having the lines go uphill to the catch can might be to help prevent liquid from making its way in there... but you probably wont have issues with that


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> looks ok to me.
> 
> one advantage to having the lines go uphill to the catch can might be to help prevent liquid from making its way in there... but you probably wont have issues with that


Oh boy did I have issues. My can filled up quick with no baffle at the valve cover. Spewed about 2 quarts all over the engine bay. I relocated it a bit higher but still had issues. I need to rework it. With my vent being right at the chain... oil just dumped out into it. Any suggestions on how to figure that out?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

VWeezly said:


> Oh boy did I have issues. My can filled up quick with no baffle at the valve cover. Spewed about 2 quarts all over the engine bay. I relocated it a bit higher but still had issues. I need to rework it. With my vent being right at the chain... oil just dumped out into it. Any suggestions on how to figure that out?


yeah you should scroll up to see where i posted how i set mine up after having mine setup exactly how you do. like i said before that spot doesnt work very well


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I ran 26 psi on my 16vt on a t3/t4 57 trim with just the beetle breether and never had a problem. I would go that way or tap the top of the valve cover, so it has to flow up. 

Your tap ia way too low and def wouldnt want it on the chain side imop.. way to much oil getting thrown around right there...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone want to sell me theirs?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

VWeezly said:


> Oh boy did I have issues. My can filled up quick with no baffle at the valve cover.


interesting, yeah that must have been more from oiling flying around than from actual crankcase pressure...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> interesting, yeah that must have been more from oiling flying around than from actual crankcase pressure...


definitely. I need to solve this soon so I can drive


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

i think i have an old valve cover with -6an fittings welded on top if you want it. its not pretty and i think the oil cap is moved to the upper right side as well. like i said its not pretty but i have no need for it


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

shame the archives arent back up yet...
vdubspeed had a pretty neat little mini blockoff that he welded up on his 16vt inside the valve cover... just a small bent plate to keep the oil from rushing in.

but his post is lost until they bring the archives back...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> shame the archives arent back up yet...
> vdubspeed had a pretty neat little mini blockoff that he welded up on his 16vt inside the valve cover... just a small bent plate to keep the oil from rushing in.
> 
> but his post is lost until they bring the archives back...


yeah that doesn't really work either(been there done that)


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

turbodub said:


> i think i have an old valve cover with -6an fittings welded on top if you want it. its not pretty and i think the oil cap is moved to the upper right side as well. like i said its not pretty but i have no need for it


I'm game  I would love to try it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

turbodub said:


> yeah that doesn't really work either(been there done that)



i forget how much boost he was running, but it seemed to work ok on his rabbit


where was yours tapped?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

turbodub said:


> i think i have an old valve cover with -6an fittings welded on top if you want it. its not pretty and i think the oil cap is moved to the upper right side as well. like i said its not pretty but i have no need for it


If you have any pics that would be awesome. I need one asap. I sold the mk2 and the mk1 is my ride to work (aside from biking). Today would have been a awesome day to drive the bunny to work.

Oh... and I am running 12psi right now. I won't go above 20.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> shame the archives arent back up yet...
> vdubspeed had a pretty neat little mini blockoff that he welded up on his 16vt inside the valve cover... just a small bent plate to keep the oil from rushing in.
> 
> but his post is lost until they bring the archives back...


This is what I said on the first page, although I didn't weld it. Drilled two holes and bolted it down on top of the cap. Works very well at keeping oil from coming up through the breather....I can take a pic of this tonight and try to get it up. Btw I was running 20 psi before I pulled the engine


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

no this is old but I want to see if any of this is still working? Going boost and I'm trying to have a clean setup. I wish they made a metal breather box for the aba


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

I've done away with my old setup and have a new one in the works. Seems like once you get over 25 lbs. boost the beetle breather is more like a hose, soaking your bay with oil.:banghead:
Valve cover is getting dual 10-an's as turbodubs, plus I have an idea for crank case vent. Catch can is getting drain back to pan as well. Will post up once I have it together


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

^ cool! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

well here's where i am third time around. New Venting off the VC, 2 x 10an fittings to baffled catchcan.










In this pic you can see the catch can is draining back to the pan. The can has a vapor element in it to absorb the condensation...pressure goes out the top, oil blown by goes back to the sump. i know there is people against draining the blow by back to the pan but I dont see a problem with frequent oil changes as long as the condensation is absorbed.










Here's where Iam for the CC venting. A baffled tube with a vapor element inside. This Tube is aiming upward for the most part...









Drilled and tapped the block off plate again for better venting from the top fitting which is 3/4", while the bottom is 1/2" and will drain back any blow by.


















So far I've only put around 100 miles on the new engine so it hasn't seen any real pressure.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

tg60dd said:


> So far I've only put around 100 miles on the new engine so it hasn't seen any real pressure.



ive had bad luck just tapping those blockoff plates for the crankcase vent. hopefully that works out though, as it usually looks nice... until you get some boost behind it


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> ive had bad luck just tapping those blockoff plates for the crankcase vent. hopefully that works out though, as it usually looks nice... until you get some boost behind it


I had the one top tap before and it was a disaster. Not so much concerned with how it looks, it's hidden anyways.. So I added the 2nd, which is down at the bottom of my vent can, for drain back. From what i've seen @ 12 lbs. so far it's draining back to the block, now what happens @ 20 lbs. I have a good feeling about this What are you doing for your CC venting?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

If you weld a tab over the hole in the valve cover (at about a 45 degree angle so as not to completely cover the hole) it greatly reduces the oil blown out. It does relieve the pressure as well.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> If you weld a tab over the hole in the valve cover (at about a 45 degree angle so as not to completely cover the hole) it greatly reduces the oil blown out. It does relieve the pressure as well.


:thumbup: Actually did a |_| over the hole. Just blocking straight on oil from pressure, but air being able to come through on both sides.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

tg60dd said:


> I had the one top tap before and it was a disaster. Not so much concerned with how it looks, it's hidden anyways.. So I added the 2nd, which is down at the bottom of my vent can, for drain back. From what i've seen @ 12 lbs. so far it's draining back to the block, now what happens @ 20 lbs. I have a good feeling about this What are you doing for your CC venting?


I reused the stock metal 1.8l 16v breather block... If you crush the little pressed in hose outlet out of it, you can get a big NPT tap in there then adapt it to an AN fitting


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

havent driven mine yet, but here's my setup. -10AN on the valve cover by the timing chain. stock vw block breather to a catch can. My valve cover breather is not baffled. I did however jam as much steel wool as i could into the line after the AN fitting. its tight so I know it wont make its way into the valve cover. Anyone think it's gonna push a ton of oil?


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Mathew... said:


> havent driven mine yet, but here's my setup. -10AN on the valve cover by the timing chain. stock vw block breather to a catch can. My valve cover breather is not baffled. I did however jam as much steel wool as i could into the line after the AN fitting. its tight so I know it wont make its way into the valve cover. Anyone think it's gonna push a ton of oil?


Yes, from my experience it will.. Too much oil being thrown around by the chain on that side


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

I was afraid that was going to be the case


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Mat :wave:

funny i am in this thread now that my motor is covered in oil from it puking out the vc gasket... hahaha I like that bolt on tab i may have to try that


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ive got some new ideas i just installed this weekend actually:

baffled inside









the box leads to a couple of holes that were drilled between the cam lobes, hopefully should avoid most of the oil being flung up to the main vent









need to take some new installed pics now that its back together...


----------



## Gryger1973 (Feb 15, 2010)

*16v ventilation*

20vt copypaste and Vht paint







:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thats a clever idea, awesome :thumbup:


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

good thread is good :thumbup:

VCG- I like the box on the valve cover. This _issue_ and ventilation wasn't even on my mind for my build but now its got the wheels turning :thumbup:


----------



## photomo (Jan 29, 2008)

I added the new beetle breather and would lose tons of oil out of it into my catch can. What I did to solve this was run a separate catch can for my crank case vent and pulled vacuum using the turbo inlet pipe. It works great!!! I do not get enough oil out of my valve cover to even talk about anymore. On my valve cover vent i have a homemade catch can vented to atmosphere. And on my crank case vent I am using an air compressor water separator . Works great. Only running 14psi currently.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Bump


----------

